# CTS Makoi 405



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Don I was at Hatteras this week and Surf Rat had me drooling on the 405. My question is what are your thoughts about cutting 6 inches off the butt. I was throwing 6 oz further than I have ever thrown this weekend with this rod. However 13 '6 scares the heck out of me for some reason. By cutting a foot off the butt would it change the action and strength of the rod by much?
I also threw the 605. Light as a feather, but I need to get on ROIDS before I throw that beast. Not a good enough caster yet to load that rod.
Thanks
Jeb


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Jeb,

It depends on what you are used to casting or fishing with. For me, 13' is too short.

For casting, a long rod is your friend. It slows down your cast and makes your timing a little easier. The power in the handle will enable you to control the fish. In Hawaii we call it boosting power. The 405 has a powerful handle, you should not sacrafice that power.

Also consider transporting the rod. Anytime the tip is longer than the handle you are increasing the risk of damaging the tip. This could be closing a window on the tip and butt with the butt section protecting the tip or carrying the rod in a tube with pressure exerted on the rod. It would be better to have the pressure on the handle section rather than the tip. 

So, my recommendation is to NOT modify the rod. 

Have you had the opportunity to try the 305 or 307? The 307 has landed 40# Ulua. I believe Merrick Tackle has the 305 S (short) in stock. The 305S is rated 4-6 ounces (total) and is 12' 6" long.

It sounds like we need to get you to Hawaii and have you do some practicing with one of my Conoflex Makoi Extreme rods (14' 4") mounted with a wide Penn 6/0 and 80# line.

Don


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Don*

I guess I will just keep it 13"6 then. I loved the rod so I dont want to change the performance at all. Do you think this would be a good 8 n bait rod as well?
Thanks
Jeb


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Don B said:


> Hi Jeb,
> 
> It depends on what you are used to casting or fishing with. For me, 13' is too short.
> 
> ...


good god, 14'4 rod and a penn 6/0, thats awesome.

what kind of fish are u catching with this technique?


Jesse


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Jeb,

The rating system is accurate and not overstated.

For the 405:

6 ounces = optimum casting weight. Of course it will change depending on line and reel size.

8 ounces = the maximum Total casting weight. Anthhing in excess of 8 ounces will damage the rod.

So, the 405 should not be used for 8 & bait. For that you need a 605.

Hope this helps,
Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Jesse,

"good god, 14'4 rod and a penn 6/0, thats awesome. what kind of fish are u catching with this technique?"

Ulua are targeted using rods 13' to 15' long, reels in the 4/0 to 6/0 category and lines running from 60# to 100#.

Shock leaders referred to as rub line may be as big as 300#. The heavy main line and rub line are required due to possible cut offs from coral heads and ledges. With the big line comes big reels. I used to fish with a person who used an extended 6/0 (Newell kit) with 100# main. The Newell extended 6/0 has about the same line capacity as a 9/0.

The bigest ulua caught from shore was 157#.

http://www.hawaiifishingnews.com/100plus.cfm?order=ID

Don


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What kind of distance are you getting with that setup? That sounds like an ideal shark rig here if'n you don't want to yak your baits out.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi basstardo,

I'm kinda old, weak and have a pot belly. So I cast about 100 yards or slightly more. The rod is really for a younger, stronger person. 

Shorter and slower action rods are usually easier to cast when using the bigger equipment.

Don


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Don B said:


> Hi basstardo,
> 
> I'm kinda old, weak and have a pot belly. So I cast about 100 yards or slightly more. The rod is really for a younger, stronger person.
> 
> ...


thats awesome catching fish like that. pretty sweet.


next time u catch one post up some pics!


are u fishing from cliffs/



Jesse


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"are u fishing from cliffs?"

Cliff fishing is for the young or brave. It is mostly done on the Big Island (Hawaii).

I'm on Oahu. There aren't that many cliffs here and those that are accessible are crowded.

For the last few years I have been using equipment that has 40# main line or smaller.

Don


----------

